# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  مما قرأت

## ابن طيبة

*عنوان الموضوع يعبر عما سيكون عليه الموضوع*
*اعجبتني عبارة او جملة في كتاب في جريدة في مجلة* 
*فوددت ان انقلها لكم لعلكم تشاركوني اعجابي*
*و لعلكم تشاركوني مما قراتم فاعجبكم ... فقد اعجب به*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كُل شَيْء فِي  هَذِه الْدُّنْيَا امّا أَن يَتْرُكُك او تَتْرُكْه ...  الَا الْلَّه ...إِن أَقْبَلَت عَلَيْه أَغْنَاك ... و ان تَرَكْتَه  نَادَاك* 
*سُبْحَانَك رَبّي مَا أَكْرَمَك


*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الْنَّجَاح يَكُوْن مِن نَصِيْب مَن تُحِلُّوا بِالْشَّجَاعَة  لِيَفْعَلُوَا شَيْئا ، لَكِنَّه نَادِرَا أَن يَكُوْن مِن نَصِيْب  الْخَائِفِيْن مِن الْعَوَاقِب

*
*جواهر لال نهرو*
* اول رئيس هندى*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*من اتى مجلس العلم دون الورقه والقلم كمن اتى المطحنه دون القمح

لــ الإمام الشافعي*

----------


## اليمامة

جميل جدا يا أستاذ معتز ..تسلم إيدك 
*
قال لونجفلو ( يقدر الإنسان نفسه حسب الاعمال التي يعتقد انه يستطيع إنجازها ولكن العالم يقدره حسب الاعمال التي ينجزها في الواقع ) .* 

 :f2:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الشعر مش بس شعر
لو كان مقفي وفصيح*
*الشعر لو مس قلبي وقلبك*
*يبقى شعر بصحيح*

*نجيب سرور*

----------


## سوما

الله الله ,,, ما شاء الله على نشاطك وافكارك يا أ. معتز ... :: 
دا مش نق او حسد او قر او اى حاجة خالص  ::  الله اكبر يعنى ,,, وهتلاقيتنى زنوبة دائمة هناااااااااااااا ,, :: 
حقيقي تسلم ايدك .. :f2: 
*
ربي ..هُم يقولون أن حُلمِي مُستحيل...و أنـــا أصُبح و أمسِي موقنة...بـأنك على کُل شيء قدِير!!
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> جميل جدا يا أستاذ معتز ..تسلم إيدك 
> *
> قال لونجفلو ( يقدر الإنسان نفسه حسب الاعمال التي يعتقد انه يستطيع إنجازها ولكن العالم يقدره حسب الاعمال التي ينجزها في الواقع ) .*


 الف شكر يا ندي
يسلم لي مرورك الجميل
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *الشعر مش بس شعر
> لو كان مقفي وفصيح*
> *الشعر لو مس قلبي وقلبك*
> *يبقى شعر بصحيح*
> 
> *نجيب سرور*


*تسلم الايادي يا فنان
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الله الله ,,, ما شاء الله على نشاطك وافكارك يا أ. معتز ...
> دا مش نق او حسد او قر او اى حاجة خالص  الله اكبر يعنى ,,, وهتلاقيتنى زنوبة دائمة هناااااااااااااا ,,
> حقيقي تسلم ايدك ..
> *
> ربي ..هُم يقولون أن حُلمِي مُستحيل...و أنـــا أصُبح و أمسِي موقنة...بـأنك على کُل شيء قدِير!!
> *


 *طب الحمد لله كده ضمنا قارئة مستديمة للموضوع
اشكرك جزيل الشكر سوما علي مرورك الجميل
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كم عيناً فقأتَ"*
* أيها المدفعي*
* لتضيء على كتفيك*
* كلُّ هذه النجوم"*


* عدنان الصائغ*

----------


## اليمامة

*

"الناس المستيقظون، ليس لهم إلا عالم واحد. أما النائمون، فلكل واحد عالمه".

"هيراقليطس"
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الازدواجية هي التي جعلتنا ننجح أمام حصون «بارليف» ثم نفشل أمام تلال «القمامة»، ونتوحد في الثورة ونتفرق بعدها

جلال عامر


*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*أدركت  أقواماً لم تكن لهم عيوب فتكلموا في عيوب الناس فأحدث اللّه لهم عيوباً….  وأدركت أقواماً كانت لهم عيوب فسكتوا عن عيوب الناس فستر اللّه عيوبهم  اللهم استر عيوبنا* 

*لــ الحسن البصري*

----------


## اليمامة

*
إذا بـلغـك عن أخـيـك شـيـئـاً تـكـرهه فـالتـمس لـه العـذر
فإن لم تجد له عذراً فقل في نفسك لعلّ لأخي عذراً لا أعلمه*

عبدالله بن زيد رضي الله عنه

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الدهر مدرسة أساتذتها الأيّام والليالي...

عبد الحميد كشك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لما  تبارت بعض الصحف فى نشر أخبار عن تعرض مبارك لنوبات بكاء داخل مستشفاه،  أضبط نفسى وأنا أقاوم رغبة عارمة فى البكاء على كل أم بكت ساعة الفجر وهى  تفتقد حس ولدها الشهيد، وعلى كل زوجة داهموها فى أنصاص الليالى لكى يصطحبوا  زوجها إلى المعتقل، وعلى كل طفل نام باكيا لأنه لم يفهم لماذا لم يعد يجد  أباه فى البيت، ثم أقول لنفسى: سبحان الله، لو بكى مبارك على ضحايا العبارة  الغارقة لما كان يبكى الآن، فهل يعتبر الذين لم يبكوا على ضحايا مبارك  ويبكون على جلادهم الآن،* 
* وهل يتذكرون أن البر لا يُنسى، والذنب لا يبلى، والديان لا يموت، افعل ماشئت كما تدين تُدان.* 


*  بلال فضل*

----------


## سوما

*" جاءَ دونَ موعد و هـكـذا رحـل..
ما بينَ المجيءِ و الـرَّحيل ,, لم يـتـرُك سوى الدَّهشة ..!!"

سعاد جروس*

----------


## سوما

> *لما  تبارت بعض الصحف فى نشر أخبار عن تعرض مبارك لنوبات بكاء داخل مستشفاه،  أضبط نفسى وأنا أقاوم رغبة عارمة فى البكاء على كل أم بكت ساعة الفجر وهى  تفتقد حس ولدها الشهيد، وعلى كل زوجة داهموها فى أنصاص الليالى لكى يصطحبوا  زوجها إلى المعتقل، وعلى كل طفل نام باكيا لأنه لم يفهم لماذا لم يعد يجد  أباه فى البيت، ثم أقول لنفسى: سبحان الله، لو بكى مبارك على ضحايا العبارة  الغارقة لما كان يبكى الآن، فهل يعتبر الذين لم يبكوا على ضحايا مبارك  ويبكون على جلادهم الآن،* 
> * وهل يتذكرون أن البر لا يُنسى، والذنب لا يبلى، والديان لا يموت، افعل ماشئت كما تدين تُدان.* 
> 
> 
> *  بلال فضل*


قرأتها فعلاً وبجد لمستنى لأنه قدر يكتب أحساسى بالضبط وأكيد أحساس كل واحد فيننا ..
تسلم ايدك .. :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

الله على الموضوعات الجميلة
مساهمات رائعة من الجميع حقيقي استمتعت بقراءتها
وانتظروني فيما قرات ... ::

----------


## قلب مصر

مثلما كنت ستبقى ياوطن
حاضرا فى عطر الياسمين
حاضرا فى التين و الزيتون
فى طور سنين
حاضرا فى البرق و الرعد
و أقواس قزح
فى ارتعاشات الفرح
فى ضوء القمر
و فى النسمة فى عصف الرياح
فى الندى و الساقية
و الجبال الشم
فى صحوة فجر
فى لغات الناس و الطير
و فى كل كتاب.

للشاعر كمال ناصر.

----------


## اليمامة

*"فى الغابة، تتخاصم الأشجار بأغصانها، لكنها تتعانق بجذورها".
*
"مثل إفريقي"

أحبك أيتها القارة السمراء الطيبة ..والحضارية ..ندى ..

----------


## nova_n

الاستاذ القدير معتز

فكرة جميلة مثل باقى أفكار موضوعاتك
شكرا لك 

تذكر دائما ..
أنت لست العنوان الذي أعطيته لنفسك أو أعطاه لك الآخرون.
أنت لست اكتئاب أو قلق أو إحباط أو توتر أو فشل.
أنت لست سنك أو وزنك أو شكلك أو حجمك أو لونك.
أنت لست الماضي و لا الحاضر و لا المستقبل
...إذا من أنت ؟؟
* أنت أفضل مخلوق خلقه الله عز وجل
*أنت الذي سخر لك السموات والأرض
*أنت الذي خلقك بيده الكريمة
*أنت الذي جعل الملائكة تسجد له
*أنت معجزات × معجزات
فلو كان أي إنسان في الدنيا حقق أي شيء
يمكنك أنت أيضاً أن تحققه بل وتتفوق عليه بإذن الله تعالى

*د.إبراهيم الفقي

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الله على الموضوعات الجميلة
> مساهمات رائعة من الجميع حقيقي استمتعت بقراءتها
> وانتظروني فيما قرات ...


 *ننتظرك اختنا قلب مصر
و شكرا لمروركم الجميل
تحيتي
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الاستاذ القدير معتز
> 
> فكرة جميلة مثل باقى أفكار موضوعاتك
> شكرا لك 
> 
> تذكر دائما ..
> أنت لست العنوان الذي أعطيته لنفسك أو أعطاه لك الآخرون.
> أنت لست اكتئاب أو قلق أو إحباط أو توتر أو فشل.
> أنت لست سنك أو وزنك أو شكلك أو حجمك أو لونك.
> ...


 *
اهلا باختنا نوفا
ننتظر تواجدك دائما معا و مشاركاتك القيمة
تحيتي
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*أجمل مافي الرجل الرجولة 
اجمل مافي المرأة الأمومة
أجمل مافي الطفل البراءة
أجمل مافي الليل الهدوء
أجمل مافي البحر الجبروت
اقوى لغات العالم .. الصمت
وابلغ لغات العالم .. الدمع
الإفراط في اللين .. ضعف
الإفراط في الضحك .. خفه
الإفراط في الراحة .. خمول 
الإفراط في المال .. تبذير
الإفراط في الحذر .. وسواس 
الإفراط في الغيرة .. جنون
أكرم النسب حسن الأدب
أصعب كلمة .. هي الكمال 
أحلى كلمة .. هي السلام 
أخر كلمة ...... الموت
أفضل الانتقام ... هو الغفران
أقصى النار .. هي الشوق
أعظم كنز .. الفضيلة
اقوى عذاب .. هو الضمير 
أحلى حب .. حب الحبيب
أحسن الحب .. حب الزوجة
أفضل معرفة .. معرفة الرجل لنفسه
أفضل علم .. وقوف المرء عند علمه
أفضل المروءة .. إبقاء الرجل ماء وجهه
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*قمة الحزن والقسوة أن تعيش أنت علي إرضاء من حولك ... ليعيشوا هم علي كسر ما هو جميل في قلبك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لا  تَـهتَـم لِـمَـا يُــقـالُ عَـنـك ، فـَأنـتَ تَعـــرِف مَـن أنــت !!  ولا تُـقـلّل مِـن قِيــمَتــك ، فــَ سِــرُّ الفـَشَـل هُــو  مُحَـــاولـة إرضَـــاء الجَــميــع ..!!*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*إن  حلم الفصحى ليس (حلم العودة)، وإنما حلم الانطلاق نحو غد يمسك فيه العرب  بزمام أمرهم .. أما التحيز إلى العامية ، فهذا هو طريق الهزيمة والسوق  الشرق أوسطية'

عبد الوهاب المسيري*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*واذا كنتُ موجوداً , كما أنا الان فلن أفكر بالعدم . وأذا لم أكن موجوداً فلن يعنيني الامر. 

محمود درويش*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و قال كل إنسان ما يفكر فيه بصدق فإن الحوار بين البشر يصبح قصيراً جداً”
كونفوشيوس*

----------


## nova_n

أنا ضد كل التعاريف في الحب..

فهي جميعاً قوالب..

وضد جميع الوصايا القديمة،

ضد جميع النصوص،

وضد جميع المذاهب..

فلا يصنع الحب إلا التجارب..

ولا يصنع البحر.. إلا الرياح وإلا المراكب

ولا يستطيع الحديث عن الحرب.. إلا المحارب

أنا أفعل الحب.. لكن إذا سألوني عنه.

فإني أفضل أن لا أجاوب..

--
نزار قبانى

----------


## اليمامة

حـمـل الصـدق كـحـمـل الجـبـال الـرواسي
لا يـطـيـقـه إلا أصـحــاب الـعـزائـــم

ابن قـيّـم الجـوزيـه رحمه الله

----------


## اليمامة

> *و قال كل إنسان ما يفكر فيه بصدق فإن الحوار بين البشر يصبح قصيراً جداً”
> كونفوشيوس*




رائعة ..وحقيقة ..

----------


## nova_n

ليس الموت هو أكبر خسارة في الحياة ،
 فأكبر خسارة هي ما يموت بداخلنا ونحن ما زلنا أحياء ! :::

نورمان كازنز

----------


## nova_n

نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا وما لزماننا عيب سوانا
وقد نهجوا الزمان بغير جرم ولو نطق الزمان بنا هجانا
وليس الذئب ياكل لحم ذئب وياكل بعضنا بعضا عيانا


الامام الشافعي ..

----------


## nova_n

فى البدايه سيتجاهلونك
ثم يحاولون قتلك
ثم يفاوضونك
ثم يتراجعون
وفى النهايه .. ستنتصر

غاندى

----------


## اليمامة

الغضـب مثـل السـبـع
إذا أفـلتـه صاحـبه بـدأ بـأكله
*
ابـن قـيّـم الجـوزيــه رحمه الله*

----------


## سوما

*بعـض الناس يـرون الاشياء كما هي عليه في الواقـع ويقولون لمــاذا ؟؟؟
أمـا أنـا فــ أحلـم بأشيــاء لم تحدث قـط و أقـول لـم لا !!!*

أرشميـدس

----------


## سوما

ناقصات عقل ,, نقــص جميــل ..!!

ناقصات عقل تعني: طغيان المكون العاطفي على المكون العقلي
بمعنى آخر
هو ليس دليلا على عدم رجاحة العقل .. 
بالعكس فكثير من النساء راجح عقلهن مثل أم سلمة زوجة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم ، أخذ بمشورتها و رأيها يوم الحديبية و أنقذ رأيها الموقف و أنقذ المسلمون من الهلاك
إذن هو ليس دليلا على عدم رجاحة العقل ، بل هو دليل على سمو العاطفة ..!!
و
 إن لم تكن المرأة تتمتع بهذا النقص الجميل لأصبحت الحياة الزوجية لا تطاق
و
لأصبحت الحياة جافة في عمومها تخلوا من كل علامات الحب و الجمال المرتبطة بالعاطفة ..
 ::h::

----------


## سوما

*أخـــطر مـــا يـــشل روح الإنــــسان وارادتـــه.. هـــو الاقـــرار بـــالعجز قـــبل بــــدأ الـــمسيرة..
ولـــو أقـــر بـــه كــــثيرون قــــبل الــــبداية لــــما أصـــبحوا عـــظماء ولـــما حــــفروا أســــماءهم فــــي ســـجل الـــتاريخ ولـــما أضــــافوا مــــا أضـــافوه إلـــى الــــحياة ..!!*

عبد الوهاب مطاوع

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> *عنوان الموضوع يعبر عما سيكون عليه الموضوع*
> *اعجبتني عبارة او جملة في كتاب في جريدة في مجلة* 
> *فوددت ان انقلها لكم لعلكم تشاركوني اعجابي*
> *و لعلكم تشاركوني مما قراتم فاعجبكم ... فقد اعجب به*


تحياتى لحضرتك يااستاذ معتز لموضوعك الرااااااااااائع جدا اللى خلنى اشوف ولا اروع من مشاركات الاخواه والاخوات  :f2: 



كنت أتصور أن الحزن يمكن أن يكون صديقا لكنني لم أكن اتصور أن الحزن يمكن أن يكون وطنا نسكنه ونتكلم لغته ونحمل جنسيته

تشى جيفارا

----------


## سوما

*قريبٌ أنت الى أبعد حدّ ، بعيدٌ أنت الى أقرب مدى ....!!!*

أثير عبدالله النشمي

----------


## weels

*إذا قل ماتفرح به قل ماتحزن عليه* , ابن عطاء السكندرى

----------


## سوما

*معلّقون نحنُ على حافات الأشياء ,, بلا سقوط ولاتحليق ..
في منزلة بين المنزلتين ,,
خارج الموت والحياة ,, داخل الاحتضار البطيء ....!!!*

غادة السمان

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

اذا رجعـــت خطـــوة للـــوراء فـــلا تيـــأس...
لا تنســـى ان السهـــم يحتـــاج ان ترجعـــه خطـــوة للـــوراء لينطلـــق بقـــوة الـــى الأمــــام

----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة

راق لى كثيرا ما قرأته هنا
بورك طرحك أخى وكن دوما بخير

تحيتى

----------


## اليمامة

نصف المعرفة أكثر خطورة من الجهل.

- برنارد  شو -

----------

